# Outlook 2016 fragt seit heute beim starten ununterbrochen Kennwort ab?



## Adonay (3. Mai 2020)

Heute morgen fragt Outlook 2016 plötzlich nach meinem Kennwort, nach der Eingabe fragt es wieder nach einem Kennwort etc. pp.

Merkwürdigerweise nicht nach einem Code der Zwei-Stufen Anmeldung.

Habe das Konto dann gelöscht und neu eingerichtet, außerdem temporäre Dateien gelöscht, Outlook neu installiert etc. 
Mittlerweile kommt auch wieder die Abfrage des Codes, dummerweise nur immer und immer wieder, nach Eingabe des Kennworts und des Code kommt gleich wieder die Eingabe des Kennworts dann SMS mit Code und so geht das dann immer weiter. 

Die integrierte Mail App gibt beim Versuch das Konto hinzuzufügen den Fehlercode 0x80004005 aus.
Auf meinem Zweitrechner musste ich mich mit der Mail App neu anmelden inkl. Code und alles läuft normal?

Ich bin jetzt nach 2 Stunden mit meinem Latein am Ende und hoffe das jemand den entscheidenden Tipp hat...


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Mai 2020)

Adonay schrieb:


> Die integrierte Mail App gibt beim Versuch das Konto hinzuzufügen den Fehlercode 0x80004005 aus.


Ich würde mal Outlook reparieren:
Start - Ausführen - control  - Programme und Features - MS Office 2016 auswählen mit *Rechts*klick  (VORSICHT - nicht links Doppelklicken!) - Reparieren wählen - laufen lassen.

Es gibt eine Schnell- und eine ausführliche Reparatur.
Wenn nötig beide hintereinander ausführen.

Reicht das nicht,* Outlookdaten sichern *und Office neu installieren.


----------



## Adonay (3. Mai 2020)

Dort kann ich nur Ändern auswählen und im folgenden, Programm eigenen Dialog dann reparieren, aber das habe ich auch schon erfolglos getestet, genau wie eine komplette Neuinstallation, hatte vergessen das bei allem was ich versucht habe zu erwähnen.

Das Problem liegt bestimmt auch tiefer da ich mich auch nicht mit Mail anmelden kann wie oben beschrieben.

Ich habe auch schon das Microsoft Konto unter Benutzer gelöscht, bringt alles nichts...


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Mai 2020)

Adonay schrieb:


> Dort kann ich nur Ändern auswählen und im folgenden, Programm eigenen Dialog dann reparieren, aber das habe ich auch schon erfolglos getestet, genau wie eine komplette Neuinstallation, hatte vergessen das bei allem was ich versucht habe zu erwähnen..


 Dann hast Du wohl ein anderes Problem.

Teste mal ein In-Place-Upgrade:
- Daten und System sichern,
- ISO der Windows DVD herunterladen,
- ISO auf Festplatte kopieren,
- ISO bereitstellen,
- setup.exe der ISO ausführen.

Welches Betriebssystem wird verwandt?


----------



## Adonay (3. Mai 2020)

Windows 10 läuft bei mir.

Also quasi eine Reparatur Installation, verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Mai 2020)

Adonay schrieb:


> Also quasi eine Reparatur Installation, verstehe ich das richtig?


Jupp.
Die ISOs gibt es hier:
Windows 10 2004 19041 ISO / ESD inkl. Updates (deutsch, english) | Deskmodder.de.


----------



## Adonay (3. Mai 2020)

Werde das jetzt sofort machen...

Die Installation ist fertig und hat leider nichts gebracht, bei beiden Programmen noch dasselbe wie vorher


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Mai 2020)

Adonay schrieb:


> Die Installation ist fertig und hat leider nichts gebracht, bei beiden Programmen noch dasselbe wie vorher


 Dann hilft nur eine Neuinstallation von Office, auch wenn's weh tut.

Der Fehler deutet auf nicht installierte Updates hin.


----------



## Adonay (3. Mai 2020)

Office habe ich doch bereits neu installiert?!

Dazu kommt ja auch noch der Fehler mit den die Mail App rauswirft.


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Mai 2020)

Was für ein Mail-Konto wird denn überhaupt abgerufen?

Ein Outlook.com-Konto? GMX? Web.de? Google? 

Oder vielleicht doch eins von einer eigenen Domain?


----------



## Adonay (3. Mai 2020)

Ein live.de Konto also quasi Outlook.


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Mai 2020)

Was passiert denn, wenn du dich auf outlook.com in das Konto einloggen willst?

Geht das Problemlos?


----------



## Adonay (3. Mai 2020)

Das geht völlig problemlos, auch auf dem Zweitrechner läuft es mit der Mail App ohne Probleme.
Mit Office wird aber die Konfiguration des Kontos, also die Suche nach den Einstellungen, einfach nicht fertig egal wie lange ich warte.

Edit: nun hat es sich einfach beendet und ist gar nicht mehr installiert! O.o

Habe Office jetzt auf dem Zweitrechner nochmal komplett neu installiert und dort kommt dann bei der Einrichtung die Passwortabfrage und das dort auch immer wieder also ich bekomme das Konto nicht einmal eingerichtet!!!

Edit2: Auf dem Hauptrechner auch nochmal neu eingerichtet und keine Chance, genau dasselbe komme nicht einmal durch die Einrichtung...

Ich würde mal behaupten das ist ein Authentifizierungsproblem seitens Microsoft und liegt nicht am Rechner oder der Installation!
Hätte mich eh gewundert ohne das sich was geändert hat plötzlich diese Probleme...

Wenn ich die Server manuell eintrage wird zwar die Einrichtung fertig aber ich werde weiterhin bis in alle Ewigkeit nach dem Passwort gefragt.

Mir fallen gerade unheimlich viele Worte ein die hier aber nicht hingehören 

Ich habe jetzt eine neue Mail Adresse erstellt und mit dieser läuft alles ganz normal!
Also muss es meinem Microsoft Konto liegen!

Habe jetzt den Support angeschrieben hoffe die kriegen das gerichtet...


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Mai 2020)

Adonay schrieb:


> Habe jetzt den Support angeschrieben hoffe die kriegen das gerichtet...


 Sehr gute Idee!


----------



## Mitchpuken (4. Mai 2020)

Bei google gibt es eine Option namens "Zugriff durch weniger sichere Apps". Vielleicht findet du etwas in der Art auch bei live.de. Denke das liegt an den ständigen Datenschutzänderungen, aber is nur geraten.


----------



## Adonay (4. Mai 2020)

Das würde aber nicht erklären warum abends beim runterfahren alles läuft und am nächsten morgen plötzlich solche Probleme auftreten.

Von Microsoft kam auch noch keine Reaktion, nicht mal eine Bestätigungsmail


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. Mai 2020)

Ich habe das Problem seit ein paar Tagen nun auch. Outlook 2019 will, dass ich mich anmelde und sagt dann nach eingabe der mailadresse, dass dieser "Benutzername möglicherweise nicht korrekt" wäre etc... Die iOS-App funktioniert hingegen problemlos. Am PC klappt es momentan dann wenigstens via Outlook &#8211; free personal email and calendar from Microsoft . Gelesen habe ich vorhin auf den Supportseiten aber auch nur, dass M$ darüber bescheid wisse und an einem update arbeit. na dann...


----------



## Adonay (7. Mai 2020)

Dann hast du aber nicht dasselbe Problem denn bei mir kommt keine Fehlermeldung sondern einfach immer wieder das Anmeldefenster!

Microsoft scheint sehr interessiert denn auf meine Anfrage kam noch absolut gar nichts an Reaktion...


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. Mai 2020)

jenes?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das Du keine antwort bekommst ist zwar schade, aber eventuell ja auch "der aktuellen Situation" geschuldet. Aber nichts genaues weiss man ja eh nicht. Wird schon wieder!


----------



## Adonay (7. Mai 2020)

Genau dieses Anmeldefenster, wobei es auf meinem Zweitrechner anders aussieht aber ändert nichts an der dummen Situation.

Also ich denke doch das die Support-Mitarbeiter per Home Office arbeiten.


----------



## Kuhprah (7. Mai 2020)

Ich hab das auch.. seit einigen Tagen massivste Probleme mit meinen 2 Hotmail-Konten in Outlook... da klappt gar nix mehr


----------



## Gast1659561002 (8. Mai 2020)

Ich habe jetzt mal die abgespeckte, mit windows mitgelieferte  mail-app wieder installiert (findet man über den store, unter *Mail und Kalender*!) Und siehe da: die funktioniert. Bis die "große schwester" wieder läuft, benutze ich halt erstmal wieder die. Wer weiss, was die die bei M$ da verbockt haben.
zum beobachten empfehle ich euch mal die hier:

https://answers.microsoft.com/de-de...em-konto/ccd5fec2-e615-47bd-a301-685a25be97d4
https://answers.microsoft.com/de-de...s/6d2b5448-d8bd-4aab-805c-d3f103bb2a21?auth=1


----------



## Adonay (8. Mai 2020)

Die mitgelieferte wollte ich ja auch verwenden aber da bekomme ich besagte Fehlermeldung, auf dem Zweitrechner läuft es damit allerdings nur das war auch vorher schon eingerichtet.

Wenn ich die Adresse nicht schon lange hätte würde ich schon längst umsteigen...


----------



## Gast1659561002 (8. Mai 2020)

naja, so plötzlich der fehler auftrat, so plötzlich ist er auch wieder weg.


----------



## Adonay (8. Mai 2020)

Bei mir immer noch dasselbe...


----------



## Adonay (14. Mai 2020)

Mittlerweile kam mal eine Antwort von Microsoft das mit dem Konto alles in Ordnung sei und was ich alles mal testen soll, dumm nur das ich das zum einen schon alles gemacht habe und zum anderen auch beschrieben habe das ich zuletzt es auf dem Zweitrechner erfolglos getestet habe und mit einem neu angelegten Account aber alles rund läuft, was also sämtliche Empfehlungen ausschließt.
Scheinbar lesen die da nicht richtig und es interessiert sie auch nicht...


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. Mai 2020)

ich hatte "damals" mal zwei tools von M$ laufen lassen, diese aber dann abgebrochen weil das zu lange gedauert hatte - statt ein paar minuten lief das fast zwei stunden bis ichs abgebrochen hatte. nachdem ich das tat, kam trotzdem noch ne meldung von wegen das das tool jetzt noch ein paar abschließende arbeiten erledigen würde. vielleicht ging es ja bei mir dann tatsächlich deswegen wieder. ich streng mal schnell die google an, moment.

edit:
https://support.office.com/de-de/ar...7-a94f-88836856c72f?ui=de-DE&rs=de-DE&ad=DE#/

(keine ahnung, ob es das tatsächlich auch war!)


----------



## Adonay (14. Mai 2020)

Danke sehr!

Leider hat es nichts gebracht obwohl sich sogar genau das Problem in der Anwendung zur Auswahl aufgeführt ist!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nebenbei sieht das Anmeldefenster mittlerweile auch anders aus (schon vor dem Tool) und es wird ja auch nie eine Genehmigungsanforderung in der Authentifizierungsapp für die zweistufige Anmeldung angefordert.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. Mai 2020)

Du hattest dein outlook mit dem geöffnetem Anmeldefenster im Hintergrund aber geöffnet? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass das der Fall sein musste!

edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der link oben lädt die in dem screenshot markierte datei herunter - ich hatte (vor ner woche wars!) die zwei darunter angeboten bekommen - aber frag mich nicht, wo genau. Außer, dass es bei M$ selbst war hab ich nicht mehr nachvollziehen können wo genau ich die her habe. hatte beide mal laufen lassen, dann aber spät abends abgebrochen und nach der meldung, dass das tool im hintergrund noch restarbeiten erledige den rechner runtergefahren. morgens drauf ging es dann halt. ^^


----------



## Adonay (14. Mai 2020)

SetupProd_ExpExp.exe habe ich gefunden und getestet, es zeigt mir an das mir Updates fehlen die ich dann installiert habe aber auch das hat nichts geholfen


----------



## Adonay (30. Mai 2020)

Als Fazit muss ich mal sagen das der Microsoft Support ja absolut unschlagbar ist!

Unschlagbar schlecht...

Erst Lösungsvorschläge machen obwohl sich aus meiner Anfrage ergibt das ich diese bereits durchgearbeitet habe.
Das habe ich dann auch mitgeteilt und darum gebeten das Problem zu lösen aber das wird dann einfach ignoriert.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Mai 2020)

neue windows-version is draußen - zeit für ne neuinstallation.
bei mir ging es ja nun wie gasagt vorher schon wieder, aber sowas bewirkt manchmal wunder. ich hab die neuinstallation gemacht/machen "müssen", da ich wohl wegen irgend einer vor ewigkeiten mal getätigtigten einstellung in den gruppenrichtlinien bzgl. treiberinstallationen mit keiner der bekannten methoden selbst anstubsen konnte. ^^


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Juni 2020)

Adonay schrieb:


> Als Fazit muss ich mal sagen das der Microsoft Support ja absolut unschlagbar ist!


Willkommen im Club!


----------



## Adonay (17. Juni 2020)

Nachdem ich keine Reaktion mehr auf meine Antwort erhalten habe bekam ich gerade eine Mail das mein Supportfall nun geschlossen wurde!

Das muss man sich mal überlegen, schlechter hab ich es glaube noch nicht erlebt, das grenzt schon an verhöhnen...


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. Juni 2020)

vielleicht probiert ihr mal das WPS-Office.
WPS Office - Free Office Download (Word, Spreadsheets,Presentation, PDF, Templates) for PC & Mobile, Alternative to MS Office
keine Ahnung, ob man die bezahlversion dann auch werbeifrei hat, aber ich gehe einfach mal davon aus. ansonsten: m.M. die beste alternative zum M$ Office...


----------



## Adonay (17. Juni 2020)

Ich finde da gerade keine Mail App?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. Juni 2020)

*lach stimmt wohl - sorry. 
ist natürlich blöd, wenn man outlook nun zwingend benötigt. ich hab mir mein (ms-)office nach dem neuaufsetzen von windows einfach über meinen account (mit der dort hinterlegten seriennummer) installiert und nicht das geringste problem. ich tät da an eurer stelle jetzt eher mal bei der eigenen hard- und softwareumgebung nachforschen, ganz ehrlich. ^^

sieht dann übrigens so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich merke das nur an, da ich mit meinen zahlreichen ultra-billig-key's quasi IMMER probleme hatte. dieser hier hat mich glaube ich so um die 50€ gekostet (lizengo, wenn ich nicht irre) und das funktioniert nun auch, wie es soll.
maybe haben die ja auch irgendwas serverseitig geändert um dem ganzen vl-key-zauber nen riegel vorzuschieben. dass die gar nichts zu euren problemen sagen, lässt ja irgendwie schon vermuten, dass da was im argen sein könnte...

edit:
es war wohl eher das angebot bei scdkey.com, welches beim monthy immer verlinkt ist. laut angaben eines "admins" dort isses auch lifetime und muss via setup.office.com aktiviert werden....
Buy Office2019 Professional Plus CD Key Global from the VIP-Scdkey store


----------

